# Selling my Craftex CX603 Mill (better older version)



## Janger (Oct 28, 2017)

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/milling-machine-for-sale.695/

Please go see my ad for my mill if you're looking for one. I've added lots of photos and videos so have another look.


----------

